# Water Resources AM



## bootlegend (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm planning on taking the Civil/Structural exam. I've never done any water resources or transportation outside of the courses in school. The CERM goes into great detail concerning water resources and environmental. Does anyone have any advice on what will be covered in the morning exam? I can look at the NCEES outline, but there can be a great variance in the degree of difficulty in problems for a given topic.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you don't already have the NCEES Sample Exam...get one. The questions in the sample are very similar to the type of questions you'll be seeing on the actual exam. It's a good gauge as to the type of WR questions you'll see inthe morning.


----------



## bootlegend (Mar 5, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> If you don't already have the NCEES Sample Exam...get one. The questions in the sample are very similar to the type of questions you'll be seeing on the actual exam. It's a good gauge as to the type of WR questions you'll see inthe morning.



Thanks! I do have the sample exam and the problems are much less difficult than in the practice problems book. I decided to just go down the NCEES outline and make my own notes on only those topics. Then I'll see how I do on the sample exam and practice problems relying mainly on that info. I don't want to spend too much time studying for the Water Resources breadth if it won't be that tough. I still have to get through everything for the structural PM. But I have until October.


----------



## VBinNC (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd see if you can find the Moody Diagrams, Hazen Williams diagrams, and Manning diagrams chart somewhere. If you have a straight edge and practice with them they can be VERY helpful with Time..... Works great for pipe sizing and max flow problems.... Which you WILL see on the exam during the morning portion.

There's also a sticky in the Water Resources section with standard equations.... like Q=CIA and the weir equation. You may want to get a small list of common CN and C values - or atleast mark them somewhere in your reference material...


----------



## dastuff (Mar 15, 2010)

For all of the general sections expect for them to hit up the big ticket items... For example Hazen Williams or Bernoulli's are important topics to look at... On the other hand something very specific/complex topics like cavitation or hydraulic jumps will most likely not show up.

So make sure you understand the general theory on the big items and at least read through the general chapters in the CERM for each to familiarize yourself with them. That way you won't be completely confused with the questions.

And of course, practice makes perfect so if you can get your hands on some tests, or practice problems they'll most likely be more difficult than anything you'll see on the test so it will be good study material.


----------

